

Microsoft Exchange Private Appointments Aren't Private - mike-cardwell
https://grepular.com/Microsoft_Exchange_Private_Appointments_Arent_Private

======
mike-cardwell
TLDR: Microsoft Exchange relies on client software to hide/obfuscate private
appointments. Doesn't handle the security on the server side.

